

Has Agile jumped the shark? - jamaicahest
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/stephen_cohen/archive/2011/05/02/has-agile-has-jumped-the-shark.aspx

======
joev
Agile development practices are at the point of their adoption cycles where
the hype has died down, and the chaff has been thrown out. Organizations of
all sizes have adopted agile practices, from small startups, to global
megacorps, with varying levels of success.

Agile development isn't a sexy, novel new thing these days. That doesn't mean
it's "jumped the shark", it means it's a fairly mature and understood
practice.

------
wccrawford
I was at the MagicRuby conference when Dave Thomas said, "Agile is not a
noun."

And he's absolutely right. Unfortunately, the article gets this wrong and uses
Agile as a noun in every paragraph.

If 'Agile jumped the shark' it's because people insist on making it a thing,
instead of a mindset, not because the capitalists found a new toy.

------
zwieback
I don't think this is a new problem - people were discussing this in the early
days of c2.com when Agile was still called eXtreme Programming. Let's face it,
puritanism is useless in a corporate environment where normal distribution of
intelligence and inertia rules.

------
sunkencity
I disdain articles that begin by explaining their own "clever" headlines. Like
anybody would try to read it on the internet if they didn't know what Jump the
shark means.

